# كيفية عمل موقع بطريقة سهلة



## GAD FOR JESUS (18 فبراير 2009)

للحصول على موقع مجاني وتصميمه بكل يسر وسهوله :
1. تذهب إلى موقع www.angelfire.com
2. وتختار REGISRER
3. وبعد ذلك تقوم بالتعبئة نموذج البيانات وتختار إسم الصفحة والرقم السري وبعد كتابة جميع البيانات إضغط على Creat Account
4. بهذه الحالة أصبح عندك صفحة وألف مبروك
5. ولكن كيف تصمم صفحتك بكل يسر وسهولة
6. هناك ضروريات للصفحة هي عداد زوار الصفحة و سجل الزوار
7. كيف تحصل على عداد زوار الصفحة هو بعد حصولك على الصفحة تفتح لك صفحتك التي حصلت عليها وتذهب بالأسفل وتجد أيقونة ساعة وبجانبها يسألك هل تريدها أم لا إضغط على YES
8. وبعد ذلك قم بحفظ الصفحة عن طريق Save As وسمها اسم من عندك في ملف خاص
9. وبعد ذلك إذهب إلى برنامج الفرونت بيج الموجود مع الإيكسبلورر 4
10. وقم بفتح الملف الذي حفظته وامسح جميع ما في الصفحة ما عدا عداد زوار الساعة وأوامره
11. وبعد ذلك قم بكتابة صفحتك وضع جميع الصور التي تريدها ولكي تريد ان تضمن وصول صورتك إلى الويب ومشاهدة الجميع لها قبل أن ترسل صفحتك اضغط مرتين على الصورة فسوف يفتح لك أوامر الصورة Image Properties وفي أول مربع مكتوب اسم ملف الصورة مثال see.GIF
12. فما عليك إلا كتابة images قبل اسم ملف الصورة هكذا images/see.GIF
13. وبعد انتهاؤك من تصميم الصفحة قم بحفظها ويكون اسم الحفظ بالإنجليزي واجعل اسم الصفحه سهل .
14. وبعد هذه الطريقة إذهب إلى www.angelfire.com
15. واضغط على LOGIN
16. وبعد ذلك أدخل اسم صفحتك مثال كان اسم صفحتك www.angelfire.com/as/kuwait فانك تقوم بكتابة as/kuwait فقط
17. وبعد ذلك في المربع الآخر قم بكتابة رقمك السري
18. وبعد ذلك اضغط على submit
19. وبعد ذلك ذلك اذهب أيقونة Browse واضغط عليها فستفتح ملفات جهازك فما عليك إلا الذهاب إلى الملف الخاص الذي حفظت فيه تصميم صفحتك فاضغط على الملف المراد عرضه على الويب
20. وبعد الإنتهاء اضغط علىupload .
21. وبهذه الحالة قد أصبح عندك صفحة بإذن الله تعالى.
* الأخوة الأعزاء أرجوا المعذرة على الإطالة وأنا تعمدت أن أشرح بهذه الطريقة لتعم الفائدة الأخوة حديثي استخدام الإنترنت الذين يريدون عمل صفحات هوم بيج .
* فبعد ذلك أدعوك لزيارة موقعنا ( البشـــائر ) على الموقع التالي www.angelfire.com/ab/IBH44


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_شكرا لتوضيحك 
يسوع يبارك عملك​_


----------



## maramero (11 يوليو 2009)

مرسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## frenzy55 (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي الشرح


----------



## mr.hima (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا 
بس معندكش شرح بالصور يا زعيم .... تبقى راجل برنس


----------



## ebram90 (18 أغسطس 2009)

صفحة التسجيل بتعمل error


----------



## ebram90 (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يامان الرب يباركك لكن فى مواقع بتخليك تصمم صفحتك اونلاين من غير الفرونت بيدج .


----------



## متيكو (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

